# Napoli: polizia uccide ragazzo di 17 anni che non si ferma all'alt.



## admin (5 Settembre 2014)

Tragedia a Napoli. Dei poliziotti hanno ucciso un ragazzo di 17 anni, che si trovava su uno scooter insieme ad altre due persone. I tre, non si erano fermati all'alt dei poliziotti in un posto di blocco. Il diciassettenne è stato ucciso da un colpo di pistola partito accidentalmente dalla pistola di uno dei militari. Il ragazzo ucciso, Davide Bifolco, era incensurato. Gli altri due, invece, un latitante ed un diciottenne con precedenti penali. 

A Napoli ora è caos. I cittadini si sono riversati contro le forze dell'ordine: insulti e due volanti danneggiate.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Partito accidentalmente...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2014)

Ho sentito l'intervista al fratello ... mi sono vergognato per lui


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Sempre accidentalmente partono sti colpi....


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2014)

Il ragazzo almeno da quanto ho sentito non aveva la testa a posto, però addirittura spararlo... Siamo in Italia o siamo alle favelas brasiliane?


----------



## vota DC (5 Settembre 2014)

C'è il Kabobo di turno appiedato e con il coltello e tutti sono sotto scacco, ci sono poliziotti ben armati e automuniti e la gente non si ferma all'alt "perché tanto non fanno niente". Questo cambierà il modo di pensare forse.


----------



## Pessotto (5 Settembre 2014)

Omicidio colposo e si risolve, in polizia serve gente preparata e che sappia fare il proprio lavoro, gli sceriffi della domenica forse servono negli Usa.
20anni di carcere per chiarirsi le idee


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2014)

Aspettate però : 

- in fuga dai carabinieri insieme a 2 pregiudicati -


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2014)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Omicidio colposo e si risolve, *in polizia serve gente preparata e che sappia fare il proprio lavoro*, gli sceriffi della domenica forse servono negli Usa.



Quoto, prendere la macchina e inseguirli sarebbe stato troppo faticoso eh, anche se quei tre se la sono proprio cercata...avranno pensato "tanto mica possono spararci" e invece...


----------



## Doctore (5 Settembre 2014)

-I poliziotti devono sbatterli fuori gente incapace dal grilletto facile non ne abbiamo bisogno...
-Altra cosa paradossale di questa situazione che i cittadini di napoli fanno una protesta contro le forze dell ordine...perche non fanno le proteste quando vengono uccisi innocenti dai camorristi?


----------



## Davidinho22 (5 Settembre 2014)

non mi pronuncio su Napoli, davvero un altro mondo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> non mi pronuncio su Napoli, davvero un altro mondo



Quoto, meglio non dire niente.


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2014)

3 senza casco, di cui 2 pregiudicati, a bordo di un motorino rubato, invece che fermarsi all'alt, scappano.
Le premesse sono grandiose, debbo dire. 3 Angioletti.

A parte questo, comunque, se il colpo è partito accidentalmente, credo sia giusto l'omicidio colposo.

Che le forze dell'ordine non siano in alcuni episodi delle persone grandiose (vedi episodi dei cellerini, vedi episodi di morti in caserma) credo che siamo tutti daccordo, ma condannarli a priori ogni qualvolta ci sia un mezzo delinquente come vittima, mi pare esagerato.

Che poi, che io sappia, i posti di blocco non sono cose cosi da nulla, ma da prendere molto sul serio, non a caso le FdO han spesso in mano dei mitra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2014)

Io rimango della mia idea.. ZONA DI guerra .. bisogna mandare la l'esercito ..


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Settembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> -Altra cosa paradossale di questa situazione che i cittadini di napoli fanno una protesta contro le forze dell ordine...perche non fanno le proteste quando vengono uccisi innocenti dai camorristi?


l'ignoranza è una cosa spaventosa, ti fa pensare ma soprattutto agire in maniera folle.

A tal proposito dico che secondo me non poche persone preferirebbero vivere senza lo stato e comandati da camorra e mafia


----------



## Doctore (5 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io rimango della mia idea.. ZONA DI guerra .. bisogna mandare la l'esercito ..



Assolutamente d accordo...ma non solo li anche in altre parti del meridione.
Altra cosa importante l'educazione civica deve essere materia di studio gia dalle elementari...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Settembre 2014)

Pensassero ad ammaestrare quegli animali piuttosto che protestare contro le forze dell'ordine


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Settembre 2014)

Poliziotto da condannare
Avrebbe potuto uccidere un onesto cittadino


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (5 Settembre 2014)

questi a 16 anni forzano un posto di blocco. a 30 cosa fanno? si arruolano nell'isis?


----------



## Mou (5 Settembre 2014)

Sì ma un poliziotto che spara a un ragazzo disarmato...? Quindi mi state dicendo che se c'è un inseguimento a piedi sparare per fermare chi fugge è legittimo? Fatemi capire.


----------



## Morghot (5 Settembre 2014)

Non saran certo stati dei santi ma di certo non si può giustificare uno che spara ad un ragazzino in motorino, ha sbagliato punto e basta che gli sia partito accidentalmente il colpo o no, non devono succedere ste cose ma è talmente ovvio che non capisco perchè lo sto scrivendo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2014)

Come al solito in questi casi, non vi è un solo vero colpevole, ambo le parti hanno commesso errori stupidi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> non mi pronuncio su Napoli, davvero un altro mondo



Eh si perché casi analoghi in altri luoghi non sono mai accaduti.....


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2014)

Nessuno ha preso in considerazione che un carabiniere possa sparare a uno pneumatico per far fermare un mezzo in fuga da un posto di blocco, ad esempio?

Comunque, daccordo con chi sostiene di militarizzare la zona e giorno dopo giorno, con le buone o le cattive, smantellare sto degrado.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha preso in considerazione che un carabiniere possa sparare a uno pneumatico per far fermare un mezzo in fuga da un posto di blocco, ad esempio?


Non si può fare. Mica siamo nel far west.


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non si può fare. Mica siamo nel far west.



che io sappia, è una cosa che capita più volte
E non vedo nemmeno l'assurdità nel gesto, onestamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> che io sappia, è una cosa che capita più volte
> E non vedo nemmeno l'assurdità nel gesto, onestamente.



Con una macchina pure pure, ma col motorino sbanda sicuro e muore comunque.


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha preso in considerazione che un carabiniere possa sparare a uno pneumatico per far fermare un mezzo in fuga da un posto di blocco, ad esempio?
> 
> Comunque, daccordo con chi sostiene di militarizzare la zona e giorno dopo giorno, con le buone o le cattive, smantellare sto degrado.



Sempre pensato anche io, il carabiniere ha sbagliato, non c 'è nulla da dire.
I testimoni dicono che il carabiniere è sceso dalla macchina e gli ha sparato..


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con una macchina pure pure, ma col motorino sbanda sicuro e muore comunque.



Beh non puoi sapere se fosse morto...


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> che io sappia, è una cosa che capita più volte
> E non vedo nemmeno l'assurdità nel gesto, onestamente.



Non è assolutamente consentito sparare ad un veicolo che non si ferma ad un posto di blocco. L'arma può essere utilizzata solo per rispondere ad un offesa di eguale misura.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come al solito in questi casi, non vi è un solo vero colpevole, ambo le parti hanno commesso errori stupidi.



Sì ma è assurdo protestare contro le forze dell'ordine, che mentalità è? Capisco richiedere giustizia, questo sì, perché non si spara a un ragazzino disarmato (che sia volontario o meno), ma avercela con tutti i poliziotti e affermare che questo ragazzino era bbbbuono come il pane (anche se se la faceva con delinquenti, andava su motorini rubati senza casco, ignorava posti di blocco) è da ignoranti


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sì ma è assurdo protestare contro le forze dell'ordine, che mentalità è? Capisco richiedere giustizia, questo sì, perché non si spara a un ragazzino disarmato (che sia volontario o meno), ma avercela con tutti i poliziotti e affermare che questo ragazzino era bbbbuono come il pane (anche se se la faceva con delinquenti, andava su motorini rubati senza casco, ignorava posti di blocco) è da ignoranti


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Protestare con le forze dell'ordine in se ha poco senso, può aver senso invece cercare di fare chiarezza e giustizia, visto che il carabiniere in questione ha commesso un reato.


----------



## DannySa (5 Settembre 2014)

Hanno sparato ad un mezzo delinquente in erba? nello sbaglio hanno fatto una mezza buona azione.


----------



## Morghot (5 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Hanno sparato ad un mezzo delinquente in erba? nello sbaglio hanno fatto una mezza buona azione.


Dio santo che degrado


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2014)

Prima di esprimere giudizi di qualsiasi tipo sarebbe meglio conoscere l'esatta dinamica del fatto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io rimango della mia idea.. ZONA DI guerra .. bisogna mandare la l'esercito ..





Doctore ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d accordo...ma non solo li anche in altre parti del meridione.
> Altra cosa importante l'educazione civica deve essere materia di studio gia dalle elementari...





cris ha scritto:


> Comunque, daccordo con chi sostiene di militarizzare la zona e giorno dopo giorno, con le buone o le cattive, smantellare sto degrado.


La parete della vostra casa ha tantissime crepe a causa di un cedimento del terreno. Adesso, per risolvere il problema chiamate il pittore o chiamate l'ingegnere? Voi volete chiamare il pittore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2014)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> questi a 16 anni forzano un posto di blocco. a 30 cosa fanno? si arruolano nell'isis?


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Dio santo che degrado


Vero, roba da favelas appunto. Comunque il ragazzo non era un santo ed era indubbiamente un potenziale delinquente. Detto questo il carabiniere ha le sue colpe e deve pagare, perchè se continuiamo a fare ragionamenti del tipo "ha fatto bene perchè era delinquente" si rischierebbe l'anarchia e fenomeni del genere avverrebbero ogni giorno.


----------



## Djici (5 Settembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> -I poliziotti devono sbatterli fuori gente incapace dal grilletto facile non ne abbiamo bisogno...
> -Altra cosa paradossale di questa situazione che i cittadini di napoli fanno una protesta contro le forze dell ordine...perche non fanno le proteste quando vengono uccisi innocenti dai camorristi?



Non lo fanno contro la camorra perche quelli sparano


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Settembre 2014)

Dispiace per la morte di un ragazzo così giovane.Il carabiniere deve pagare ovviamente,ma vogliamo parlare della famiglia,che ha attivamente permesso al proprio figlio di essere un delinquente e che usa i media per scagliarsi contro il malefico sistema?
Che schifo.


----------



## Mou (5 Settembre 2014)

Altro che esercito, laggiù servono professori.


----------



## Hammer (5 Settembre 2014)

Questo ragazzino ha la colpa di essere involontariamente stato travolto in un mondo _sbagliato_.

Il gesto del carabiniere a mio avviso non è giustificabile.

In ultimo, meglio non commentare le interviste dei compaesani. Davvero.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come al solito in questi casi, non vi è un solo vero colpevole, ambo le parti hanno commesso errori stupidi.



.


----------



## dyablo65 (5 Settembre 2014)

mi spiegate cosa ci fa' un ragazzino di 16 anni a notte fonda , insieme a 2 delinquenti , su di un motorino e tutti e 3 beatamente senza casco ? la famiglia dov'e' ? che educazione ha ricevuto ? 

o e' solo perche' e' Napoli e dunque e' permesso tutto , anche forzare i posti di blocco ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> mi spiegate cosa ci fa' un ragazzino di 16 anni a notte fonda , insieme a 2 delinquenti , su di un motorino e tutti e 3 beatamente senza casco ? la famiglia dov'e' ? che educazione ha ricevuto ?
> 
> o e' solo perche' e' Napoli e dunque e' permesso tutto , anche forzare i posti di blocco ?


Infatti stiamo parlando di un potenziale delinquente, ma ciò non giustifica il gesto del poliziotto, Napoli o non Napoli.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dispiace per la morte di un ragazzo così giovane.Il carabiniere deve pagare ovviamente,ma vogliamo parlare della famiglia,che ha attivamente permesso al proprio figlio di essere un delinquente e che usa i media per scagliarsi contro il malefico sistema?
> Che schifo.



Il ragazzino cresceva da teppista ignoranti e sappiamo da chi ha preso, dai genitori. Che a loro volta sono stati cresciuti da altri ignoranti, e via così. Impossibile dare la colpa a qualcuno per il degrado di quella zona.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Settembre 2014)

Se mi esprimessi su Napoli verrei bannato di sicuro, quindi meglio che non dica nulla.


----------



## Bawert (5 Settembre 2014)

Se un ragazzo con 3 persone su in motorino non si ferma ad un posto di blocco (con un latitante a bordo)... se la cerca


----------



## Mou (5 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi ma qui non stiamo dicendo se è giusto o meno fermare tre ragazzi sullo stesso motorino, ma se è giusto sparare a uno di questi disarmato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma qui non stiamo dicendo se è giusto o meno fermare tre ragazzi sullo stesso motorino, ma se è giusto sparare a uno di questi disarmato.



Credo che tutti siamo d'accordo che hanno sbagliato entrambi. La cosa che mi preoccupa (ma tanto sono rassegnato) è quello che succede a Napoli e della mentalità del 70% dei Napoletani (che non voglio spiegare).


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io rimango della mia idea.. ZONA DI guerra .. bisogna mandare la l'esercito ..



Vieni a vedere Padova... 
L'esercito c'è e non è cambiato nulla.

Comunque "colpo partito accidentalmente" mi suona una scusa bella e buona. Un poliziotto dovrebbe essere addestrato per non sparare a caso, sennò stiamo messi bene.


----------



## cris (6 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sempre pensato anche io, il carabiniere ha sbagliato, non c 'è nulla da dire.
> I testimoni dicono che il carabiniere è sceso dalla macchina e gli ha sparato..



I testimoni sono oggettivi come quelli che scendon in piazza a caso a urlare "chittiemmuort" ai poliziotti?
Se si, siam apposto 

Detto questo, Io non dico che il giovane meritava di morire, ASSOLUTAMENTE NO.
Contemporaneamente per me, per come son stato istruito, è per me impensabile scappare da un posto di blocco. E questa direi che è semplice CIVILTA'.


----------



## Bioware (6 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Settembre 2014)

Molti stanno diffondendo anche la foto del carabiniere. Qui si rischia una caccia all'uomo.....


----------



## numero 3 (6 Settembre 2014)

Io non ho niente da nascondere quindi all'alt delle forze dell'ordine mi sono sempre fermato...e stranamente non mi hanno mai sparato dietro


----------



## Mou (6 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Credo che tutti siamo d'accordo che hanno sbagliato entrambi. La cosa che mi preoccupa (ma tanto sono rassegnato) è quello che succede a Napoli e della mentalità del 70% dei Napoletani (che non voglio spiegare).



Non fermarsi ad un posto di blocco è sbagliato, ma la sanzione non può essere la pena di morte. Non c'è nemmeno stato un conflitto a fuoco, questo ragazzetto è stato giustiziato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Settembre 2014)

Tutti dei santi quando sono 3 metri sotto terra.

Per quanto mi riguarda una feccia in meno nel mio paese,non potrei che esserne contento


----------



## Djici (6 Settembre 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Io non ho niente da nascondere quindi all'alt delle forze dell'ordine mi sono sempre fermato...e stranamente non mi hanno mai sparato dietro


.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Settembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Non fermarsi ad un posto di blocco è sbagliato, ma la sanzione non può essere la pena di morte. Non c'è nemmeno stato un conflitto a fuoco, *questo ragazzetto è stato giustiziato*.



Direi di no.Le informazioni in nostro possesso dicono che è stato un incidente.Non abbiamo i mezzi per sapere se è la verità o no,quindi posso solo prendere per vera questa informazione.Naturalmente questo non scagiona il carramba,si tratta di omicidio colposo.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Settembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Non fermarsi ad un posto di blocco è sbagliato, ma la sanzione non può essere la pena di morte. Non c'è nemmeno stato un conflitto a fuoco, questo ragazzetto è stato giustiziato.


La gente in questo paese pensa che viga la pena di morte e che la morta stessa sia la giusta punizione praticamente per qualsiasi misfatto... Beccaria si starà rivoltando nella tomba.


----------



## vota DC (6 Settembre 2014)

Toh è spuntato un volontario che ha detto "Ma quale evaso dai domiciliari? Ero io!". Certo si è svegliato ora. Gli ammazzano il compagno e si fa vivo così. L'evaso è roba grossa, è il motivo per cui solitamente quando i poliziotti ammazzano uno non c'è chissà quale reazione mentre stavolta hanno distrutto le auto: a causa sua è già morto uno, un altro si prepara ad immolarsi giuridicamente e ovviamente la folla non fa niente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Non fermarsi ad un posto di blocco è sbagliato, ma la sanzione non può essere la pena di morte. Non c'è nemmeno stato un conflitto a fuoco, questo ragazzetto è stato giustiziato.



Ma infatti sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## numero 3 (6 Settembre 2014)

Ragioniamo....cresci convinto che le forze dell'ordine siano un emisfero perfetto, fai sacrifici, con orgoglio vesti una divisa..poi ti mandano in una zona franca del meridione..dove vieni s******* dileggiato umiliato da ogni fetente ragazzino che incroci, i tuoi superiori corrotti e corruttori ti insegnank a chiudere due occhi tutti i giorni, non puoi fare neanche una multa per divieto di sosta o per mancanza di casco...scusate lo sfogo ma se fisse per me...farei una strage al giorno...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ragioniamo....cresci convinto che le forze dell'ordine siano un emisfero perfetto, fai sacrifici, con orgoglio vesti una divisa..poi ti mandano in una zona franca del meridione..dove vieni s******* dileggiato umiliato da ogni fetente ragazzino che incroci, i tuoi superiori corrotti e corruttori ti insegnank a chiudere due occhi tutti i giorni, non puoi fare neanche una multa per divieto di sosta o per mancanza di casco...scusate lo sfogo ma se fisse per me...farei una strage al giorno...



Anche questo è verissimo, ma quei carabinieri lo sanno benissimo in quale città fanno il servizio.


----------



## Ringhio25 (6 Settembre 2014)

Mah....non fermarsi e un delito ma il poliziotto che lo,ha ammazzato e un criminale!


----------



## James Watson (7 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La gente in questo paese pensa che viga la pena di morte e che la morta stessa sia la giusta punizione praticamente per qualsiasi misfatto... Beccaria si starà rivoltando nella tomba.



Perché, secondo te quanti "italiani medi" sanno chi fu Beccaria???


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2014)

Son sincero i poliziotti non mi stanno simpatici.Molte volte abusano del loro potere..I casi Giuseppe Uva,Stefano Cucchi,Gabriele Sandri ne sono la dimostrazione.Casi che fanno venire le lacrime agli occhi,soprattutto quello di Giuseppe Uva.La maggior parte degli sbirri sono arroganti,spocchiosi e si credono sopra tutti solamente perchè indossano una divisa.Anche se magari hanno l'intelligenza di un criceto.
Parlo per mie esperienze.Ci sono i poliziotti bravi etc.Ma sono veramente pochi.

Detto questo e sottolineando che mi stanno sulle palle....Napoli è una terra a se.Dispiace dirlo,ma è cosi.
Posso mettermi nei panni dello sbirro che *ha sbagliato* e posso solo immaginare la frustrazione che può avere avuto.
Immaginate l'esser preso in giro ogni giorno,il contare meno di zero...Quei 3 ragazzi erano santi o criminali?Non lo so..Ma nessuno di quei 3 meritava la morte,questo è ovvio...Però mi vien da pensare...In che modo hanno evitato il posto di blocco?Quando sono passati magari hanno pure fatto qualche battuta agli sbirri?Non lo so eh..Sto solo facendo delle ipotesi..Sicuramente qualcosa è scattato nella mente dello sbirro e gli ha sparato (anche se dice che il colpo è partito accidentalmente,io non gli credo) Per me è da rinchiudere in gabbia per l'eternità...Ma da un certo lato vorrei capire come si possa sentire una forza dell'ordine in un ambiente come quello di Napoli.
E' una vergogna quella città.E' allo sbando più totale da anni e anni.La gente ha sempre paura ad andare in quella città.Generalizzare non va bene,ma cavoli io di Napoletani bravi ed onesti non ne ho mai conosciuti.Lo schifo e la corruzione ci sono pure a Milano...Ma queste cose non succedono,almeno non cosi spesso come a Napoli.
La mentalità con la quale cresce quella gente è disarmante.Sono abituati dai genitori a crescere in quel modo,a credersi i padroni del mondo etc...E' un circolo vizioso che non si fermerà mai se non si interverrà in maniera veramente seria.

Dispiace per il ragazzo..Tra l'altro è pure una morte inutile la sua..Si parlerà per un po' di questo fatto,ma tra un paio di mesi tutti o quasi se lo scorderanno e non sarà cambiato nulla.Napoli è allo sbando più totale,ma anche l'italia in generale non scherza affatto.


P.S: Ragazzi fidatevi di me sono tutto tranne che razzista...Davvero dico..Ma coi Napoletani ormai ho perso le speranze e bisogna guardare in faccia la realtà...La maggior parte d'essi sono persone incivili e senza dignità.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Son sincero i poliziotti non mi stanno simpatici.Molte volte abusano del loro potere..I casi Giuseppe Uva,Stefano Cucchi,Gabriele Sandri ne sono la dimostrazione.Casi che fanno venire le lacrime agli occhi,soprattutto quello di Giuseppe Uva.La maggior parte degli sbirri sono arroganti,spocchiosi e si credono sopra tutti solamente perchè indossano una divisa.Anche se magari hanno l'intelligenza di un criceto.
> Parlo per mie esperienze.Ci sono i poliziotti bravi etc.Ma sono veramente pochi.
> 
> Detto questo e sottolineando che mi stanno sulle palle....Napoli è una terra a se.Dispiace dirlo,ma è cosi.
> ...



Però fai male a generalizzare sui poliziotti. La stramaggior parte sono bravi, solo che fanno notizia quelli che fanno disastri.


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però fai male a generalizzare sui poliziotti. La stramaggior parte sono bravi, solo che fanno notizia quelli che fanno disastri.



E' ovvio che ci sono poliziotti bravi.Io non ho generalizzato sui poliziotti per colpa dei casi che ho sentito in TV..Certo un po' mi hanno influenzato,sarebbe ridicolo non ammetterlo..Ma parlo per mie esperienze dirette.

Ho avuto brutte esperienze (nulla di grave eh) che mi hanno fatto storcere il naso verso di loro.Diciamo che la maggior parte degli sbirri con cui ho avuto a che fare, si sentivano superiori solamente perché indossavano la divisa...Che poi io abbia avuto a che fare pure con sbirri bravi è certo,ma purtroppo per me erano solamente la minoranza.In linea di massima preferisco evitarli,non mi sono simpatici.Tutto qua.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che ci sono poliziotti bravi.Io non ho generalizzato sui poliziotti per colpa dei casi che ho sentito in TV..Certo un po' mi hanno influenzato,sarebbe ridicolo non ammetterlo..Ma parlo per mie esperienze dirette.
> 
> Ho avuto brutte esperienze (nulla di grave eh) che mi hanno fatto storcere il naso verso di loro.Diciamo che la maggior parte degli sbirri con cui ho avuto a che fare, si sentivano superiori solamente perché indossavano la divisa...Che poi io abbia avuto a che fare pure con sbirri bravi è certo,ma purtroppo per me erano solamente la minoranza.In linea di massima preferisco evitarli,non mi sono simpatici.Tutto qua.



Mm allora è un altro conto, anche se spero che sia stato tu sfortunato.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2014)

A me in generale non piacciono affatto le generalizzazioni, né su Napoli e i napoletani, né sui carabinieri. In questo caso vorrei prima capire la dinamica dell'accaduto, ma comunque è l'omicidio è colposo, punto e basta. Il carabiniere ha sbagliato e deve assolutamente pagare. Detto ciò, non riesco a provare un minimo di pena per il ragazzino, ma nemmeno un po'.


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mm allora è un altro conto, anche se spero che sia stato tu sfortunato.



Lo spero pure io.Ma ripeto nulla di grave!Piuttosto sono stati comportamenti spocchiosi e arroganti verso i miei confronti.Poi io essendo uno che risponde sempre, di certo non mi rendo simpatico alle forze dell'ordine (anche se ho pienamente ragione,appunto rispondo solo in questo caso) Posso farti degli esempi.

A 16 anni: Esco da un bar con una birra piccola in mano,non faccio in tempo ad uscire dal bar che un carabiniere mi ferma e mi dice "Dammi la carta d'identità" un secondo prima era uscito un ragazzo prima di me,era proprio davanti a me e non gli avevano chiesto niente..Esco io e mi dicono sta cosa..Io rispondo "Perchè scusa?" e lo sbirro mi risponde "Sei in vena di fare il galletto?Devo per caso portarti in caserma? io rispondo "No vorrei capire perché devo darti la carta d'identità,ho fatto una domanda, pretendo una risposta" lo sbirro mi dice "Ora andiamo in caserma allora" non fa in tempo a dirlo che arriva il suo collega e mi dice "E' un semplice controllo" io a quel punto gli do la carta d'identità senza alcun problema.Il saluto dello sbirro arrogante è stato "Abbassa la cresta che già marchi male"
Marco male perché ho fatto una domanda?Perché mi stavo facendo bellamente i fatti miei?Non ho risposto in maniera arrogante,ma semplicemente non stavo facendo nulla di male e volevo sapere perché mi avevano chiesto la carta d'identità.

19 anni: Esco un Martedi sera (con una ragazza,particolare fondamentale) con la macchina di mio fratello..Una BMW M3...Passo a prendere questa ragazza,non faccio in tempo a fare un giretto del paese/città dove vado di solito, che mi palettano gli sbirri.Mi fanno accostare in un parcheggio,mi chiedono i documenti che consegno senza problemi...Mi fanno scendere dall'auto per aprire il cofano della macchina..Puntano la torcia verso il motore e iniziano a dirmi che la macchina è elaborata perché "il motore è troppo pieno" in poche parole dicevano che non c'erano spazi vuoti nell'area del motore..Che era tutto "troppo pieno" e che di conseguenza l'auto era elaborata.Ho cercato di spiegargli che è un auto sportiva e che non era elaborata (cosa verissima!!!!) e che semplicemente quelli della BMW non sono dei fessi e hanno sfruttato tutto lo spazio a disposizione,che era tutto studiato nei minimi dettagli.Non la volevano capire...Continuavano imperterriti a rompermi le scatole..A minacciarmi "Ti sequestriamo l'auto" ad un certo punto mentre io parlavo e cercavo di spiegare (non capivano na cippa di macchine) uno dei due sbirri si avvicina alla ragazza che era uscita con me e gli dice testuali parole che non scorderò mai "E tu esci con uno che elabora le macchine?" Con tono che stava a dire "Questo è un'idiota" lei di tutta risposta ha detto "Esco con chi mi pare" e la cosa è morta li..Ma a me è salito il nervoso...Volevo spaccargli la faccia a quella nullità.Alla fine dopo la bellezza di 45 minuti!!!Rendiamoci conto!!!45 minuti!!Mi hanno lasciato andare!!Ma non in maniera normale eh...Mi hanno lasciato andare come se mi avessero fatto un favore!Con tanto di frase "per questa volta chiudiamo un occhio!" ma ti rendi conto?Mi prendete per i fondelli?Assurda questa cosa!Io avevo 19 anni!!Loro ne avranno avuti almeno 40/45...Boh..

Lo stesso anno è praticamente successa la stessa cosa ma ero dal lato del passeggero con un mio amico.La sua macchina di serie aveva lo Spoiler...E anche in questo caso gli sbirri continuavano a dire che quello spoiler era illegale..Che non era immatricolato o cose di sto genere...Anche li una bella rottura di palle!!Arroganza a non finire pure in quel caso.Che poi dico io,se non sapete le cose perchè parlate?

Per non parlare delle battutine che hanno sempre fatto a me e ai miei amici per il nostro modo di vestire "Da rocker" soprattutto quando ci vedevano con ragazze...Ho perso il conto delle volte che ho incontrato sbirri che hanno cercato in tutti i modi di farci passare per idioti...Cercando a loro volta di passare per fighi..

Sono cavolate..Anzi ultra cavolate!Non mi frega nemmeno nulla di queste cose..Ma sono atteggiamenti poco simpatici.Davvero...Queste cose più quelle che senti in tv e gli sbirri iniziano a starti sulle palle.

Abito in una valle tranquilla,per fortuna non succede mai nulla di strano..Gli sbirri praticamente di lavoro tosto non ne fanno mai..Non lo so,forse si annoiano e vanno in giro a fare gli arroganti per passare il tempo...Ma a me non stanno simpatici per tutta questa serie di motivi.
Che poi ci siano gli sbirri bravi è ovvio..Ne ho incontrarti...Ma nella maggioranza io ho avuto esperienze poco simpatiche.Parlo per quello che ho vissuto io..Non per quello che hanno vissuti gli altri.

Scusate per il mega off topci.


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Infatti stiamo parlando di un potenziale delinquente, ma ciò non giustifica il gesto del poliziotto, Napoli o non Napoli.



no fabri io non intendevo giustificare nessuno , tantomeno il poliziotto che ha sparato .

sara' che io sono di un' altra generazione ma secondo me e' la sua famiglia che forse ha sbagliato qualcosa non dandogli un 'educazione , a 16 anni non si va' in giro a notte fonda , in 3 sul motorino tutti RIGOROSAMENTE senza casco perche' li questa e' la normalita' .

il giusto e lo sbagliato DEVE esistere anche a Napoli e le regole DEVONO essere rispettate anche li.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> no fabri io non intendevo giustificare nessuno , tantomeno il poliziotto che ha sparato .
> 
> sara' che io sono di un' altra generazione ma secondo me e' la sua famiglia che forse ha sbagliato qualcosa non dandogli un 'educazione , a 16 anni non si va' in giro a notte fonda , in 3 sul motorino tutti RIGOROSAMENTE senza casco perche' li questa e' la normalita' .
> 
> il giusto e lo sbagliato DEVE esistere anche a Napoli e le regole DEVONO essere rispettate anche li.


Ma su questo non hai alcun torto. Io Napoli la conosco bene, ho girato perfino nei quartieri spagnoli, dove non ci sono regole, motociclisti che vanno ad altissima velocità in strade strettissime, quasi infischiandosene della pericolosità di trovarsi davanti un pedone.


----------



## Doctore (7 Settembre 2014)

Ma poi non capisco...ci sono 100 testimoni che vedono sparare il carabiniere al ragazzo...poi quando succede che un camorrista uccide un bambino nessun testimone e sopratutto nessuna protesta di piazza.
Paese strano.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Settembre 2014)

incredibile come si cerchi di far passare ogni volta i poliziotti per innocenti..omicidio colposo!bisogna avercene di coraggio per credere ancora alle fesserie che ci passano media e stato..ogni volta che un poliziotto uccide qualcuno(cucchi,aldorvandi,sandri,etc...)c'è sempre qualcosa che lo scagiona o ne alleggerisce la pena..
La verità è che il 90% dei poliziotti sono arroganti,presuntuosi,altezzosi in virtù della divisa che indossano e consci del fatto che saranno sempre impuniti dalla legge..si parla di un ragazzo che è stato ammazzato..quel proiettile avrebbe potuto colpire anche un innocente!!ma stiamo scherzando??e c'è ancora chi li giustifica!!
il discorso della città di napoli è a parte...non è una giustificazione per il poliziotto!è un discorso che andrebbe affrontato seriamente e non solo perchè è morto questo ragazzo,distogliendo cosi l'attenzione dal fatto che è stato uno sbirro ad ammazzarlo


----------



## Doctore (7 Settembre 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> incredibile come si cerchi di far passare ogni volta i poliziotti per innocenti..omicidio colposo!


è incredibile come cerchi di far passare i poliziotti come colpevoli...
A me non interessa il destino del poliziotto in se...se è colpevole in galera senza se e senza ma.
Quello che mi da fastidio è il clima intorno a napoli e la reazione della gente nei confronti di questo poliziotto improvvisamente trasformati tutti in testimoni chiave...ma poi quando lo fa un camorrista zitti e muti.
A napoli non servono ne caramba o poliziotti solo l esercito per 20 anni con coprifuoco.


----------



## vota DC (7 Settembre 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> incredibile come si cerchi di far passare ogni volta i poliziotti per innocenti..omicidio colposo!bisogna avercene di coraggio per credere ancora alle fesserie che ci passano media e stato..ogni volta che un poliziotto uccide qualcuno(cucchi,aldorvandi,sandri,etc...)c'è sempre qualcosa che lo scagiona o ne alleggerisce la pena..



Ma fin da subito si è detto che è minimo omicidio colposo, eppure non è bastato con tanto di auto distrutte e corteo "lasciatelo a noi per dieci minuti" come se fosse stato già assolto. E il terzo passeggero dello scooter che ancora non si sa chi sia perché tutti hanno visto sparare ma nessuno ha visto il latitante.


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Settembre 2014)

credo che in certe citta' la polizia sia addirittura inutile, tanto le regole se le fanno da soli.

che senso ha rischiare la vita per 1500 euro al mese quando tutti se ne infischiano beatamente della tua uniforme e di quello che dovrebbe rappresentare....


----------



## Dexter (7 Settembre 2014)

I poliziotti hanno l'intelligenza media di uno scemo. È sbagliato generalizzare blabla, ma il carabiniere medio è un tipo messo lì perché nella vita non avrebbe potuto fare lavoro più dignitoso vista l'incapacità di studiare o rimboccarsi le maniche.. Metà sono figli di ex poliziotti, l'altra metà è gente che capisce che è l'unica via. Ovvio ci sono casi e casi e non nego che molti siano bravissime persone, ma di base sono stupidi, sfido chiunque a smentirmi. Avete mai conosciuto non so, scaricatori di porto appassionati di biomeccanica? Con una cultura sopra la media? Guardate che la professione del poliziotto non si discosta molto dai 2mila esempi di lavori "umili" che potrei farvi, anzi, spesso son persone con voglia di fare 0 e che in un cantiere durerebbero 2 ore, fra le peggiori in ambiente lavorativo. E non è mica un caso che parte di questi si senta superiore perché indossa la divisa, semplicemente non ci arrivano. ..


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Settembre 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> incredibile come si cerchi di far passare ogni volta i poliziotti per innocenti..omicidio colposo!bisogna avercene di coraggio per credere ancora alle fesserie che ci passano media e stato..ogni volta che un poliziotto uccide qualcuno(cucchi,aldorvandi,sandri,etc...)c'è sempre qualcosa che lo scagiona o ne alleggerisce la pena..
> La verità è che il 90% dei poliziotti sono arroganti,presuntuosi,altezzosi in virtù della divisa che indossano e consci del fatto che saranno sempre impuniti dalla legge..si parla di un ragazzo che è stato ammazzato..quel proiettile avrebbe potuto colpire anche un innocente!!ma stiamo scherzando??e c'è ancora chi li giustifica!!
> il discorso della città di napoli è a parte...non è una giustificazione per il poliziotto!è un discorso che andrebbe affrontato seriamente e non solo perchè è morto questo ragazzo,distogliendo cosi l'attenzione dal fatto che è stato uno sbirro ad ammazzarlo


Il carabiniere ha sbagliato e deve pagare, ma te sempre e comunque contro le forze dell'ordine. Non me ne volere ma è palese.


----------



## Doctore (8 Settembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> I poliziotti hanno l'intelligenza media di uno scemo. È sbagliato generalizzare blabla, ma il carabiniere medio è un tipo messo lì perché nella vita non avrebbe potuto fare lavoro più dignitoso vista l'incapacità di studiare o rimboccarsi le maniche.. Metà sono figli di ex poliziotti, l'altra metà è gente che capisce che è l'unica via. Ovvio ci sono casi e casi e non nego che molti siano bravissime persone, ma di base sono stupidi, sfido chiunque a smentirmi. Avete mai conosciuto non so, scaricatori di porto appassionati di biomeccanica? Con una cultura sopra la media? Guardate che la professione del poliziotto non si discosta molto dai 2mila esempi di lavori "umili" che potrei farvi, anzi, spesso son persone con voglia di fare 0 e che in un cantiere durerebbero 2 ore, fra le peggiori in ambiente lavorativo. E non è mica un caso che parte di questi si senta superiore perché indossa la divisa, semplicemente non ci arrivano. ..


Assolutamente d accordo...tragica realtà.
Ma io credo che nella pubblica amministrazione in generale sia cosi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Settembre 2014)

Solo 2 banali considerazioni:
1) a prescindere dalle innegabili criticità inerenti la città di Napoli e hinterland, resta il fatto che IN NESSUN CASO, la sanzione prevista per la fuga da un posto di blocco è la pena di morte.
2)davvero curioso come questi proiettili "accidentali" sparati da poliziotti facciano sempre centro.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Solo 2 banali considerazioni:
> 1) a prescindere dalle innegabili criticità inerenti la città di Napoli e hinterland, resta il fatto che IN NESSUNO CASO, la sanzione prevista per la fuga da un posto di blocco è la pena di morte.
> 2)davvero curioso come questi proiettili "accidentali" sparati da poliziotti facciano sempre centro.



Giuste osservazioni. Direi che sintetizza tutto al meglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> I poliziotti hanno l'intelligenza media di uno scemo. È sbagliato generalizzare blabla, ma il carabiniere medio è un tipo messo lì perché nella vita non avrebbe potuto fare lavoro più dignitoso vista l'incapacità di studiare o rimboccarsi le maniche.. Metà sono figli di ex poliziotti, l'altra metà è gente che capisce che è l'unica via. Ovvio ci sono casi e casi e non nego che molti siano bravissime persone, ma di base sono stupidi, sfido chiunque a smentirmi. Avete mai conosciuto non so, scaricatori di porto appassionati di biomeccanica? Con una cultura sopra la media? Guardate che la professione del poliziotto non si discosta molto dai 2mila esempi di lavori "umili" che potrei farvi, anzi, spesso son persone con voglia di fare 0 e che in un cantiere durerebbero 2 ore, fra le peggiori in ambiente lavorativo. E non è mica un caso che parte di questi si senta superiore perché indossa la divisa, semplicemente non ci arrivano. ..



La tua è una provocazione .. però non ci sei andato molto lontano.. le mie esperienze sono di persone che non sanno neanche parlare un italiano corretto.. figurarsi lo scritto ..


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La tua è una provocazione .. però non ci sei andato molto lontano.. le mie esperienze sono di persone che non sanno neanche parlare un italiano corretto.. figurarsi lo scritto ..



Ma qui non si tratta neanche di cultura, ma di buon senso.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Settembre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Solo 2 banali considerazioni:
> 1) a prescindere dalle innegabili criticità inerenti la città di Napoli e hinterland, resta il fatto che IN NESSUNO CASO, la sanzione prevista per la fuga da un posto di blocco è la pena di morte.
> 2)davvero curioso come questi proiettili "accidentali" sparati da poliziotti facciano sempre centro.



Ma si come il caso di Gabriele Sandri..Parte un colpo accidentale che supera l'autostrada e colpisce il ragazzo dall'altra parte della carreggiata..Tutto in maniera casuale.
La verità è che gli sbirri hanno il c. parato da sempre.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il carabiniere ha sbagliato e deve pagare, ma te sempre e comunque contro le forze dell'ordine. Non me ne volere ma è palese.



lo so! non li sopporto
a loro tutto è concesso,vengono sempre difesi da tutto e da tutti quando sono un branco di esaltati che in virtù della divisa che indossano si sentono liberi di fare ciò che vogliono


----------



## Hammer (8 Settembre 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Solo 2 banali considerazioni:
> 1) a prescindere dalle innegabili criticità inerenti la città di Napoli e hinterland, resta il fatto che *IN NESSUNO CASO*, la sanzione prevista per la fuga da un posto di blocco è la pena di morte.
> 2)davvero curioso come questi proiettili "accidentali" sparati da poliziotti facciano sempre centro.



.


----------



## mr.wolf (8 Settembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> I poliziotti hanno l'intelligenza media di uno scemo. È sbagliato generalizzare blabla, ma il carabiniere medio è un tipo messo lì perché nella vita non avrebbe potuto fare lavoro più dignitoso vista l'incapacità di studiare o rimboccarsi le maniche.. Metà sono figli di ex poliziotti, l'altra metà è gente che capisce che è l'unica via. Ovvio ci sono casi e casi e non nego che molti siano bravissime persone, ma di base sono stupidi, sfido chiunque a smentirmi. Avete mai conosciuto non so, scaricatori di porto appassionati di biomeccanica? Con una cultura sopra la media? Guardate che la professione del poliziotto non si discosta molto dai 2mila esempi di lavori "umili" che potrei farvi, anzi, spesso son persone con voglia di fare 0 e che in un cantiere durerebbero 2 ore, fra le peggiori in ambiente lavorativo. E non è mica un caso che parte di questi si senta superiore perché indossa la divisa, semplicemente non ci arrivano. ..



la cultura c'entra poco con lo spessore morale di una persona quindi non vedo il collegamento con quello che è successo,il poliziotto è una lavoro rischioso e sottopagato vuoi che un laureato si metta a fare un lavoro del genere?
sono stato fermato e multato decine di volte come molti di voi però rispetto chi fa un lavoro di pubblica sicurezza soprattutto in un paese come il nostro,in questo caso chi ha sbagliato deve pagare in maniera severa ma sparare a zero su una categoria mi sembra troppo.


----------

